# Septa Silverliner V's



## Acela150 (Jan 2, 2011)

Septa's Silverliner V's are coming out of production now!! Three production cars were delivered to Septa on the 30th of December!

http://www.trainweb.org/phillynrhs/RPOTW110102.html

http://www.trainweb.org/phillynrhs/RPOTW101226.html



Steve


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 3, 2011)

Steve,

Any idea what the purpose of the gondolas were? I don't know much about the mechanical side of railroading, but I assume they were attached with a particular pupose in mind.


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Pastor Dave said:


> Steve,
> 
> Any idea what the purpose of the gondolas were? I don't know much about the mechanical side of railroading, but I assume they were attached with a particular pupose in mind.


Aloha

Probably the engines were to heavy, or there was a clearance issue, on he tracks where the cars were delivered.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 4, 2011)

I think in case of derailment they didn't want the cars hitting the locomotives.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Jan 5, 2011)

most likely to provide braking power, not all MU cars have brakes when hauled by Locomotives.


----------

